# New baby



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)

5 days old and is running and playing but has diareha. Can a new baby be wormed? Her mom is new and she needs to be wormed so maybe that is what is wrong with the baby. 
Please give share your advise with me


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

What does the poop look like? Color?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Dam raised? What is his temp?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Doe should be wormed but get fecal on the kid you could be dealing with cocci.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

bestpet said:


> 5 days old......


They don't usually get cocci this early


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the poop?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too young for cocci and worms.

They can get ecoli or other issues like that. But it could be as simple as milk scours(too much milk) or mom has rich milk.
Giving some pepto may help if that is the case.
What color is the scours and consistency? Pics will help.


----------



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)

I am going to try to send a picture


----------



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)

I wasn't able to send the picture. I am not sure how to navigate this website.


----------



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## bestpet (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a very messy little butt


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This kid is only 5 days old? Wow, it is dark. Expected milk color scours. 

You can take a sample into the vet to have it tested.

Or you can try pig scour halt and see if that helps. Go by instructions and double it. Give for 3 days 2 x a day.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Could be Coronavirus


----------

